

Intel's Sandy Bridge chipset SATA ports may gradually "degrade over time" - Terretta
http://techreport.com/discussions.x/20326

======
Terretta
Uncommon to see "bit rot" affecting the chipset itself.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_rot>

